# TAC Field Range



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Target 1 is the 80 yard walk up.


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's a view of one of the connecting trails. The woods here are mostly loblolly pine.


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Target 2 is the bunny.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking great!

We're getting a new range in NC too.


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks, it's a lot of work; but we're lucky to have the space.


----------



## marcin04pl (Jun 22, 2011)

I wish i had a range like this near Northern Illinois. you people are spoiled lol :wink:


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

hayvana said:


> Thanks, it's a lot of work; but we're lucky to have the space.


Any idea when you'll be having a Shoot?


----------



## Steve B (Sep 6, 2002)

Fantastic looking range, Hayvana, I know the work involved and I tip my hat to TAC....Nice to see a new range as well


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice!

Sadistic to start the day with the 80 w/u :darkbeer:


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

ccwilder3 said:


> Any idea when you'll be having a Shoot?


Our first "real" shoot on the field range will be an International Round on 6 September. We're still working details out. Visit bigbendarchery.com for our (and other local clubs) info.


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Here's another dandy- 55 yd shooting through a 36 inch gap!


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Target eleven is a favorite. 65 yards, slight downhill, through a stand of live oaks.


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Steve B said:


> Fantastic looking range, Hayvana, I know the work involved and I tip my hat to TAC....Nice to see a new range as well


Thanks Steve. TAC is mostly 3-D oriented, there are only a few members that shoot field or target. With this new range we hope to diversify.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Good looking range! I compliment you on the work it took to put this range together.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Beautiful range!! It is so good to hear another field range has been built-- I really enjoy shooting through the trees like on your 55 yarder--Well done!!


----------



## hayvana (Jul 27, 2013)

Thank you all; it is a labor of love!


----------



## MM213 (May 29, 2014)

Just joined TAC last month. It's a great range and met some real good people there as well.
Can't wait for it to cool off though. It's been over 100 degrees with 100% humidity.


----------

